# Syncing two or more computers and LR mobile



## Wendy Whyte

Mobile Operating System:Android 7.1.1
Desktop Operating System: Windows 7  - Business Edition Version: 6.1.7601 & Mac OS Sierra 10.12.6
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic version: 7.1 [ 1148620 ]
License: Creative Cloud

I run LR CC Classic on a Windows 7 Pro desktop PC and a Mac Book Air. I have an Android phone with LR Mobile installed. 
I use LR on my Mac Book air when away on trips to store my photos and perform basic editing, once home I copy the photos from my Mac too my PC. 
I have synced photos from my desktop PC to LR mobile but have not been able to do the same with my Macbook. Nor am I able to sync photos taken on my mobile back to either my PC or my Macbook.


----------



## Jim Wilde

You can only sync with one LR Classic catalog at a time, so if the catalog you are syncing is on the PC, you won't be able to sync using the catalog on the MBA unless you turn off sync using the PC.

However, you should be able to sync photos taken on your mobile back to Classic on the PC. What happens when you try? Have you enabled the "Auto Add Photos" option in the LR mobile settings (I assume there'll be such a setting, there is on iOS devices)?


----------



## RikkFlohr

In addition to Jim's suggestions, verify that you have signed in with the exact same Adobe ID on all devices and computers. You may want to sign each out and back in again just to ensure that the login has validated.


----------



## clee01l

Wendy Whyte said:


> I run LR CC Classic on a Windows 7 Pro desktop PC and a Mac Book Air. I have an Android phone with LR Mobile installed.
> I use LR on my Mac Book air when away on trips to store my photos and perform basic editing, once home I copy the photos from my Mac too my PC.


If you run Lightroom CC (v1.x) on the MBP, it will sync any images in Lightroom CC back to the Lightroom Classic catalog on the Windows computer.


----------



## Wendy Whyte

Many many thanks gentlemen for your fast support. 
Jim and Rikk: I have signed out and back in on both the Windows PC and Android phone and happy to report photos in collection on mobile now reflected back on PC. Many thanks.
Cletus: I'm running Lightroom CC Classic on both MBA and Windows PC. When I try to sync from MBA back to Windows PC I get a message informing me I can only sync with one LR Classic catalog at a time.

Thank you to all of you, your hlep is much appreciated.


----------



## clee01l

Wendy Whyte said:


> Cletus: I'm running Lightroom CC Classic on both MBA and Windows PC. When I try to sync from MBA back to Windows PC I get a message informing me I can only sync with one LR Classic catalog at a time.


No, you do not need to run Lightroom Classic on the MBP. Instead run Lightroom CC and let it sync to the cloud and from the cloud back to the master catalog on the PC.


----------



## Wendy Whyte

Thank you Cletus, I'll have a look at doing that.


----------

